# The Date On My Timex Quartz Won't Change



## vpn (May 6, 2013)

Hi to all the Timexicans of the forum!









My most recent addition to my vintage watches collection is this beautiful Timex balance wheel Quartz powered by the electromechanical M63 movement.










As you can see the watch is in excellent conditions, and keeps good time, although it's not a monster of precision. However, it has a little problem that I would like to fix.

Basically, I can quickset the day of the month easily by turning the crown when it's in idle position. But when the hands reach midnight, only the day of the week advances, while the date doesn't advance, forcing me to change it manually.

Is it a fixable problem? And what could be the reason? In case someone has a non working movement (or just the part that needs to be replaced) that could allow me to fix this issue please let me know. I would be very grateful.









Thank you everybody!


----------

